# Anyone fished small water around grand forks?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Has anyone fished niagra dam, matejcek dam, forville dam, homme dam or any other dams yet this winter?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I would like to know the same!


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

If they have and they have been catching anything I doubt they'll post anything up. :eyeroll:


----------

